# replacemen for bbs rs center caps



## lil_muk (May 25, 2009)

hi all! 
somebody have stolen 1 center cap from my bbs rs R16...  

and i got a question... will center caps of these rims fit to mine? 
this rims 








i guess it's bbs rz...


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Post a picture of your wheels.


----------



## lil_muk (May 25, 2009)

my bbs rs


----------



## sim0nvr6 (Sep 8, 2008)

Don't think so? Don't quote me though

Sent from my DROIDX


----------

